# Washing machine not agitating (top loading)



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Noticed the top agitator was spinning freely, failing to properly agitate the clothes during washing. Quick YouTube search and trip to the store and $10 later had everything I needed to fix it.

Good start to Father's Day!


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Been there, done that. The good side of YouTube to the rescue. And cheap too.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

tommyboy said:


> The good side of YouTube to the rescue. And cheap too.


I remember the first time I heard about YouTube and not being impressed with all the cat videos. But it has really beat my expectations. I really appreciate it now.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

Been there, done that as well. Were you able to find those parts local? At the big box store?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

White94RX said:


> Been there, done that as well. Were you able to find those parts local? At the big box store?


There's a locally owned place that does sales and service; dude had a variety of agitator dogs hanging on the pegboard next to his cash register. I found out later that I could have saved $5 by driving across town, but didn't have time for that!


----------

